# staff forms



## paul923 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello people,I'm new to MT.Looking for info to find tapes/discs on bong/staff forms.Any thoughts would be appreciated.
                                                                        TANG SOO


----------



## ajs1976 (Sep 12, 2006)

Not sure if you are looking for general bo information or specific to Tang Soo Do.

Century has a series called "Nishiuchi's Traditional Okinawan Kobudo Weaponry" which is part of their panther collection.  Each DVD is $10.

There are 2 for the bo:

*Volume 6: Mastering the Bo Volume 1 *Learn the most fundamental and important techniques needed to learn the bo. The original version of the first and most popular bo kata of all time, Shu-Shi-No-Kon is demostrated. Approx. 95 min. #KOBUDOD-006 
*Volume 7: Mastering the Bo Volume 2 *Shows very practical bo appliations, including more advanced techniques and the three famous katas Cho-Un-No-Kon, Saku-Gawa-No-Kon, and Tsu-Ken-No-Kon in their original forms. Approx. 80 min. #KOBUDOD-007


----------



## paul923 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info Andy,I am looking for something a little more specific.Your site looks great so far-looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## ajs1976 (Sep 12, 2006)

There are also some bong forms posted on Master Macs website:  http://mchenry.homeip.net/TangSooDo/forms/index.htm  Look towards the bottom of the page.


----------

